# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Δύσπνοια, υποφέρω!

## Cat

Καλησπέρα σας,

Εδώ και ένα μήνα υποφέρω από δύσπνοια, δηλ. ναι μεν αναπνέω αλλά δεν μπορώ να πάρω αυτή την πολύ βαθιά (απολαυστική) αναπνοή. Μπορώ μόνο με πολύ προσπάθεια π.χ κάνω ότι χασμουριέμαι για να πάρω αυτή την αναπνοή. Αυτό συμβαίνει κάθε μέρα όλη μέρα. Σαν να έχω την αίσθηση ότι ο «μηχανισμός» της αναπνοής μου έπαψε να λειτουργεί όπως πρώτα. Κάποτε έπαιρνα βαθιές ανάσες πάρα πολύ συχνά, δηλ. με το παραμικρό χωρίς να έχω πρόβλημα (εκτός από κάτι φορές, αλλά μου πέρναγε). Τώρα γιατί δεν μπορώ ενώ το ζητάω;  :Frown: 

Η συνεχής προσπάθεια αυτή μου δημιουργεί ταχυκαρδία και αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που έχω κάνει μια σειρά από εξετάσεις. Δηλ. πρώτα έκανα ένα καρδιογράφημα το οποίο έδειξε μόνο ταχυκαρδία και τίποτ’ άλλο καθώς επίσης με ακροάστηκαν στο νοσοκομείο που πήγα, λίγο πριν κάνω το καρδιογράφημα. Επειδή οι ταχυκαρδίες επέμεναν έκανα γενική αίματος, έλεγξα τα επίπεδα σιδήρου και έλεγξα και θυρεοειδή. Όλα είναι οκ. Ξαναπήγα σε παθολόγο, του ανέφερα την κατάσταση, του έδειξα τις εξετάσεις, με ακροάστηκε και εκείνος, μου πήρε πίεση και όλα επίσης οκ. Μου είπε πως αν θέλω μια ολοκληρωμένη άποψη (λόγω της δύσπνοιας) να πάω και σε πνευμονολόγο να μου κάνει σπιρομέτρηση. Αλλά μου είπε ότι επειδή δεν βήχω καθώς επίσης και όταν με ακροάστηκε δεν φάνηκε τίποτα, πολύ πιθανό να μην υπάρχει νευμονολογικό πρόβλημα. Οπότε μου είπε ότι το πιθανότερο η δύσπνοια να οφείλεται π.χ σε άγχος. Του είπα να μου γράψει κάτι και μου έγραψε lexotanil των 1.5 mg.
Γενικά δεν πονάω κάπου, ούτε νοιώθω κάψιμο (γιατί μου πέρασε από το μυαλό ότι μπορεί να είναι διαφραγματοκήλη). 

Να επισημάνω ότι νοιώθω ότι ο οργανισμός μου έχει μεγάλη ανάγκη να παίρνει βαθιές αναπνοές κάθε λεπτό!!! όχι τόσο από άγχος αλλά από δυσαρέσκεια και βαρεμάρα. Εννοώ ότι έχω μια καθημερινότητα που στην πραγματικότητα κατά βάθος δεν μπόρεσα να αποδεχτώ. Ξυπνάω κάθε μέρα το πρωί για να πάω στην δουλειά και έχω την ανάγκη να πάρω πολλές βαθιές ανάσες. Δουλεύω πολλές ώρες σε ένα περιβάλλον που με πιέζει και δεν είναι καθόλου άνετο και φιλικό. 

Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω! Λέτε να έχω πρόβλημα στην καρδιά και να μην φάνηκε; Μήπως έχει τίποτα το διάφραγμά μου; Σας έχει τύχει κάτι παρόμοιο; Δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω. 

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων  :Smile:

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Φιλη η φιλε cat,θα σου γραψω την δικια μου εμπειρια για την δυσπνοια.Μολις ξεκινησε το δικο μου προβλημα(οι αρρυθμιες)& αφου εμαθα τι ειχα,γιατι δηλαδη η καρδια μου λειτουργει σαν παλαβη,ξαφνικα μια μερα δεν μπορουσα να παρω αναπνοη,επαθα σοκ!!Ηθελα να αναπνευσω & δεν μπορουσα...φρικτο!!!!!Πανηκοβ ληθηκα,ενιωθα οτι θα "μεινω"....πηρα ολους τους καρδιολογους τηλεφ. που ειχα επισκεφτει & μου ειπαν οτι ηταν απο ανχος.Αυτο κρατησε δυο εβδομαδες(μπορει & τρεις).Τωρα με πιανει δυσπνοια πολλες φορες μεσα στην εβδομαδα αλλα οχι αυτο το φρικτο πραγμα,το να μην μπορω να αναπνευσω,το να κλαιω για να το κανω!!!!!!!

----------


## Αόρατος...

Η δύσπνοια είναι συνηθισμένο σύμπτωμα όσον αφορά την αγχώδη διαταραχή, σωματοποιημένο άγχος δλδ, πολλοί το έχουν, όχι μόνο εσύ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Aπ την στιγμή που έκανες εξετάσεις αίματος,καρδιογράφημα κτλ. και δεν έδειξαν κάτι ανησυχητικό το πιο πιθανόν να οφείλεται σε άγχος. Εγώ έχω γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχή με κρίσεις πανικού (παλιότερα πιο συχνά πάθαινα, τώρα έχω να πάθω κάνα 2μηνο) και παίρνω lexotanil και με έχουν βοηθήσει αρκετά μπορώ να πω..
btw συμφωνώ με την υπογραφή σου cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Cat

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας.  :Smile: 

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι ένα καρδιογράφημα που έκανα και ήταν οκ. με καλύπτει; φοβάμαι μήπως έχω πρόβλημα σοβαρό με την καρδιά και δεν φάνηκε. Αλλά ο περίγυρός μου από την μια και ο παθολόγος από την άλλη μου είπαν ότι το καρδιογράφημα θα έδειχνε κάτι εάν όντως είχα πρόβλημα. Ελπίζω να μην έχω πρόβλημα με την καρδιά....ανεβάζω και παλμούς εύκολα και όλο το μυαλό μου είναι στο ότι θα μείνω στον τόπο  :Frown:  Χθες βράδυ δεν μπορούσε να με πάρει ο ύπνος!!! Είχα αίσθημα παλμών κλπ. ίσως γιατί θα ξυπνούσα το πρωϊ για δουλειά και μια δύσκολη εβδομάδα με περίμενε  :Frown:  Μακάρι να είναι όντως άγχος και όχι κάτι παθολογικό.

@Lacrymoza
Βλέπω είσαι και' συ λάτρης αυτού του τέλειου πλάσματος που λέγεται γάτα  :Big Grin:

----------

